# Power difference btwn 300hp and 287hp models



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

I noticed that the Track and 35th Anniversary models of the 350zx have 300hp and the other models have the standard 287hp. What is it that nissan installs to create the extra 13hp? I noticed that the 287hp models have more torque, is the 300hp really that much of a stronger ride? 13 extra hp may or may not feel different depending on the car, what are your guys opinions/experience? Which models do you guys prefer?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

They changed a few things like the lower plenum and added exhaust valve variable timing as well as raised the rev limiter, I think more of a paper gimmick than anything you will actually feel.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Car and Driver had an artical on the the 35 ann. model, here:Nissan turns out the best Z-car in 35 years.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

woo woo I like that 35th anniv. model, thats awesome with the higher redline at 7700 rpm, interesting that it was 5.8 in the 0-60 unlike their 5.7 sec. reading on the touring model, maybe saving a few bucks isn't such a bad compromise for power?


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

Unless you're going to be going to an actual track, I think the 287HP/274TQ is the better way to go. As a daily driver, the extra torque is more benefitial.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

westpak said:


> They changed a few things like the lower plenum and added exhaust valve variable timing as well as raised the rev limiter, I think more of a paper gimmick than anything you will actually feel.


Nope dynos are in the 250s stock a guy put down 255rwhp stock. Torque is down a bit, but not like I had expected from Nissans claims. There is a noticeable difference.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Nope dynos are in the 250s stock a guy put down 255rwhp stock. Torque is down a bit, but not like I had expected from Nissans claims. There is a noticeable difference.


Well unless they have a stock 287 dynoed at the same dyno and under the same conditions it is hard to compare, either way it is also about the curve and where the power is at, the increase in power in the 300 hp car was at the top mainly due to theraised rev limiter so not really something you will notice unless you are running at 7k all day.


----------

